# 20% off Switched On Schoolhouse



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

It's just for TODAY!

That's the good news.

The bad news: Customer service leaves a lot to be desired. I had to call back because I realized they hadn't asked for my credit card info! ( I'm a first time customer) they said the lady who took my order would get back to me in 5 minutes. It's been almost 3 hours now.

http://www.aop.com/sos/

Good Luck, 

Pauline


----------

